# Nuggets' new plan?



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Nuggets' new plan? (7-3-03).
http://www.bayarea.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/6225819.htm

_Are the Denver Nuggets about to drop out of the Gilbert Arenas sweepstakes, leaving the Warriors without an obvious contender for his services?

Late word Wednesday was that the Nuggets will try to sign point guard Andre Miller (a restricted free agent the Los Angeles Clippers probably will let go) and would pursue Arenas only if a more moderate deal for Miller couldn't be completed. Miller is quoted in today's Rocky Mountain News as saying that a Nuggets official told him he is their top point-guard priority.

The Nuggets have been pegged as Arenas' most likely destination because they seemed eager to pay him a salary starting at more than $7 million.

The Warriors, who are over the salary cap, have limited matching rights and can offer Arenas about $4.7 million a season._


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i wanted this to be the nuggets plan anyways..I just think it is a much better plan to go out and grabs Dre instead of Arenas..Alot of people think that Arenas is goin to be alot better then Dre but look a the number he put up on the Cavs the guy almost had a triple double every night..So he is much better then Arenas i think..


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>! Alot of people think that Arenas is goin to be alot better then Dre but look a the number he put up on the Cavs the guy almost had a triple double every night..So he is much better then Arenas i think..


Arenas is a better fit because he plays the uptempo style of play suited for the Nuggets. Miller proved he cant do that with the Clips last year. Don't get me wrong, Dre is a good player, but he doesn't fit this fast paced offense of Bzdelik's. Anyway, Arenas put up better stats than Miller last year and also won Most Improved Player by the League, so Arenas is on the rise.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Arenas also isn't a point guard, and shouldn't be miscast as such. If I had my choice, I'd pick Jason Terry. He's got better numbers than Arenas and he's more of a pure point guard but still has the versatility to slide to the two spot.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

I think that article is more wishful thinking then anything. GS and Oakland are desperate to hang on to Gilbert. I think a Miller/Arenas offseason would be the most ideal.


----------



## BRNugget (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> I think a Miller/Arenas offseason would be the most ideal.


I agree. Arenas is already a SG that CAN play PG. Carmelo and White can play at 2 as well. So why do we need another SF playing SG? We need a POINT GUARD and Andre Miller is the man. Sign Miller and Arenas, then try to sign a center (Kandi, Zo...whoever). If not possible, save capspace and get a center next year. Who are the available centers next year?


----------



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Bring on Miller... he would be perfect getting the ball in Melo's hands on the wing and on the break... Arenas looks a little too much for his shot first and Andre is a total pass first point gaurd...


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Heres the deal on andre Miller, he's only an average PG on a running team. Andre Miller is an all-star when he's playing in the half court with jump shooters. Don't get me wrong dre is still a good PG when your playing up tempo, but he's not the star like he is when he plays with shooters.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BRNugget</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Arenas is already a SG that CAN play PG. Carmelo and White can play at 2 as well. So why do we need another SF playing SG? We need a POINT GUARD and Andre Miller is the man. Sign Miller and Arenas, then try to sign a center (Kandi, Zo...whoever). If not possible, save capspace and get a center next year. Who are the available centers next year?


How do you figure Carmelo and White can play SG? Signing Arenas is probably the best move the Nuggets can make. If they can't land O'Neal, I wouldn't even bother trying to sign anyone else.


----------



## BRNugget (Jun 2, 2003)

I didn't say not to sign Arenas. I just think we don't need Maggette as much as we need Miller or a center. Don't get me wrong, Mags a nice player, but why not wait til next year to sign him?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

just curious, what your potentail line up gonna be for next season?? You guys have been in a lot of rumors lately, and I can't keep up.

Canby
Nene
'Melo
?
?

So far it looks pretty good. Is Shammond Williams still around?


----------

